# Latex mask...HELP!



## jal129 (Oct 2, 2012)

Alright, this is probably a dumb question, but how do you properly wear a latex mask? First off, when I put mine on it's way too big. It's too far away from my face and parts looked caved in. If I grab the back and pull it so it conforms to my face it looks perfect, but if I don't it just looks weird. The other major problem I have is if you were to see me from the back you can see the big slit. Is there a way to hide this better? Do the more expensive latex hoods fit/conform better or is there a trick I'm missing? Thanks for your help!


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Glue various pieces of foam rubber inside the mask where you need a better fit. 

For the annoying slit in the back, attach a zipper to the inside of it with the little lever bit facing out. I'm not sure how you attach one, but I've seen a mask that's had that done and it looked great. It might help with fit as well.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Feah, foam is generally whats used to help with the fit of a mask. For the slit, Ive installed a zipper before and have also used velcro.


----------



## jal129 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sweet, thanks for the help! I have no idea how to install a zipper, but hopefully the velcro thing will work.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

There are a couple ways. Ive done both. One is you can simply sew it in. The other, latex it in.


----------



## jal129 (Oct 2, 2012)

Okay, so I got pissed off and gave up on the cheapo mask and ordered a hood from Frightstuff.com. My question now is for those who have ordered from FS. How long do you think it took from ordering to shipping? I know they're made to order...I just wanted to get a general idea. I would ultimately like to have it before October 31st and am just seeing if that's realistic. Hoping to get a few responses so I can get an average. Thanks!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

depends on how many orders he has. This is busy time for any mask maker. I have to warn you though, you may have to cut a slit up the back to get the hood on.


----------

